# Property Lawyer Needed



## Mkdom (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I bought a new apartment in Penang, however, the developer had not delivered the promise, the apartment is still not fixed and some major issues are outstanding and the issue of acceptance of the apartment had been dragging on for almost two years now. Since we cannot come to the agreement with the developer on fixing those issues, the developer is trying to sue us for refusal to accept the apartment (!!!) thus we have to commence a lawsuit against them. Please recommend a good property lawyer/law firm who can defend the owners' interests and act against the property development company. Many thanks!!
Please email to kira2000ua(at)yahoo.com


----------



## Damuz (May 31, 2014)

sent you an email.


----------

